
Poorly chosen Ruby gem names - angersock
http://unethicalblogger.com/2011/11/13/ten-poorly-chosen-gem-names.html
======
the_watcher
I'll defend analdiffist on the grounds of it being a pretty clear Arrested
Development reference, while remaining accurate (A professional twice over: an
analyst and a diffist.)

------
ultimoo
This is likely a side effect of the fact that there is no "peer-review"
process in the form of a pull request or maintainers etc. to publish a gem to
rubygems.org. Can such names can also be observed with PyPI etc. which have a
similar low-barrier publishing mechanism? This is different from other package
distribution channels like your operating system's default package/portage
manager. Homebrew I believe accepts pull requests, Ubuntu solves this problem
by introducing an additional step where the end user has to manually add the
ppa repository to apt before being able to install packages.

~~~
akx
I didn't check for profanities, but I quite like "Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-
aaaaaaaaa-aaaaaaasa-aaaaaaasa-aaaaasaa-aaaaaaasa-bbbbbbbbbbb".

[https://pypi.python.org/simple](https://pypi.python.org/simple)

------
yo-mf
The guy has an issue with the name Nokogiri?

Anyway, not to be "that guy", but this same article was posted over a year ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3577590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3577590)
and the post itself is over two years old. Would it be too much to ask folks
to search before posting?

------
Mikeb85
What's the deal with Japanese names for gems, considering Ruby was created by
a Japanese programmer, and for most of its existence was most popular in
Japan? And considering what Nokogiri does, 'Saw' or a tool name is pretty
appropriate.

------
angersock
To be fair, the Trollop gem is probably my favorite CLI library.

Somewhat creepy example linked off of article:

[https://github.com/icebreaker/girlfriend](https://github.com/icebreaker/girlfriend)

------
scottshea
Always a little suspicious of 'crack' and 'chronic'. I understand the clean
use of the name but the vernacular use of each...

------
jgmmo
dont you talk about nokogiri like that

